# Reverend Frost



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

The good Reverend Frost's mixes were a must-download for years. He'd post new ones on his blog ... usually more than one per year, if memory serves. I don't think you can get them on his blog anymore, but you *can *listen to them at mixcloud. Just go to https://www.mixcloud.com/ and search for "Bloody Halloween Mix". His latest is Part 22. 

His mixes focus on garage rock-type oldies from the 50's and 60's mostly. But there's plenty of good horrorbilly, vintage (30's, 40's) and other stuff thrown in. These are true, non-stop mixes. One track flows into the next beautifully. I'm a little sad that I can't download these anymore, but I'm glad the mixes are still coming.


----------

